# Ainley,Deerskin,or CSS?



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

I know there is a lot of dispute about dog boxes, but which holds up the best and is worth the price?
I'm looking for a 3 hole with bottom storage.
Ainley-$3735
Deerskin-$(hasn't called me back)
CSS-$2500 (pro series)

I need one that we'll last a very long time.

Thanks,Jake


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Mountain Top ......


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

I knew someone would put that!
MTCK-$3600


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Mountaintop


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Which CSS model was that (700 or 101)? Did it have any options (fan, mats, lights, water) for the $2500 price tag?

Tim


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Ainley you get more for the money!!! Atleast that's what I think.


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

Mountain Top.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Ainley or Burns. Ron & Jane Ainley are really nice and will work with you and the same for Kirk Burns. However there production schedule is alot longer than Mountaintop so that could be a factor.

Doug


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm really not sure. I just said 3 hole with bottom drawers, and he said $2500.I'm guessing not.


TJ Shanahan said:


> Which CSS model was that (700 or 101)? Did it have any options (fan, mats, lights, water) for the $2500 price tag?
> 
> Tim


----------



## joe paiement (May 1, 2008)

Is there a web site for burns


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

No because I'm paying most of it, or all of it.


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

Jake,
One thing to think about is that you live in Texas. So if you have any problems ever with the box it will be easier to get a Deerskin worked on. They are in the Dallas metro area. But as far as the one I would suggest overall it would be Mountaintop...


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Living in Texas, you have the opportunity to see all of the boxes in question. 

Last fall I purchased an Ainley 2-dog for my Tacoma. 

I REALLY liked the Jones/Deerskin and Mountain Top boxes as well. They are all quality boxes. The boxes were just a little too much in size and cost for what I needed . Ainley had a box that suited my needs. I live in Houston, so I decided on the Ainley box, because of their barred sides. I also have the storage w/fan. It really allows for good air flow. The Ainleys are really nice to work with; Chad was AwESOME! 

Do a little footwork, put your hands on the boxes, and compare the plusses and minusses for your own needs. You really have some nice products to choose from. Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Will try this again. If it dbl posts - excuse.
We have a custom Ainley 2 holer over drawer unit. Ron and Chad went over backwards making sure it was exactly what we wanted. Excellent design and quality. A friend has a Deerskin trailer that has to be close to 20 years old and looks like new. Another freind has a CSS trailer and he's never been happy with it. If it were me I'd get the Ainley and pick it up on the way to South Dakota to shoot some birds and break it in.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

1st choices

MTCK

Ainley

2nd choices

deerskin

jones

3rd choice

CSS


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

I vote for Ainley. Ron, Jane, & Chad are incredible to work with. I have received prompt answers to my questions and have been nothing but extremely pleased with my Ainley box. I live in Texas and I went to Iowa to Ainley's shop. I wouldn't let the location hinder me from getting exactly what I want.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

David Maddox said:


> Last fall I purchased an Ainley 2-dog for my Tacoma.
> 
> Dave


David, when you were shopping did you come across any info that would allow a "crossover" type 3 dog box with storage under that would fit in the Tacoma?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Carol,

None that would fit between the wheelwells. The 3-dogs are really big. I own the 2-dog unit (that stays in the truck)plus a single dog box. Both by Ainley.

Dave


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

ainely is pretty hard to beat. I went with ainley because the quality of their product after looking at several other. Not sure what Mountaintops work is like. I would like to see their doors. Burns I think had some of the best stuff out their but not sure if still are making units.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I have an Ainley 4 hole box w/water tank, storage, inside light, top of the box fan, and big-big boxes. Bought it from a former member of this forum a couple of years ago. I love it! My dad was a very picky sheet metal worker and he would have been very proud of their workmanship. The boxes are a little large for my fluffies. The previous owner had big labs! But, the size does help keep them cool in hot weather. I also like the fact that inside the louvres on each door is a small mesh screen so no one can stick stuff through the bars. I'm not sure if those were ordered or if the previous owner did it as an added on.
The only problem I'm having with it is the ash from the forest fires keeps clogging the fan, but so as long as you don't live near burning forests, you won't have that problem. I'm sending my grandson up again tomorrow to vacuum it out. Maybe I'll have him put a box on top of it till we get Mother Nature under control again.
Suzanne B


----------



## bernie (May 2, 2008)

Ainley built my drawer system and special crates and they are super!
Jane,Chad & Ron are easy to work with.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Deerskin...enough said.


----------

